# Verde Eon (red)



## Dirt Radler (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
regt euch bitte nciht auf aber deises Thema gibt es noch nicht und generell wurde in keinem thread iwas über das verde eon gesagt...

das ist das bike:
http://rideukbmx.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/2010_eon_red.jpg
wollte fragen ob das gut ist also ich will jezz keine 11meter dirts springen oda so bin 13 fahre dirt und will mit bmx anfangen...
bitte um antwort
mfg
jakob


----------



## BaronAlex (26. Oktober 2009)

Naja, is halt Hi-Ten Baustahl...
Gibt's besseres würd ich sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

